# Clinton around Yates info?



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey has anyone heard any news from Yates? I know the warm weather has disrupted any run that may have been started. I sta away from Yates because of the crowds but it is a good indicator on whats happening in my holes! Thanks in advance. Brendan


----------



## troutfly247 (Aug 6, 2004)

There are no fish in the Clinton, except the ones with three eyes. It'll melt your waders too!


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

The cider is running extra delicious and the donuts have never been better!


----------



## troutfly247 (Aug 6, 2004)

The cinammon sugar donuts are to die for! Good numbers of carmel apples are in the vicinity also.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

and bees...lots and lots of bees.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I bought some of thier apple salsa and put some on some chicken breast.Let me tell you it was awesome.And if the fish were running they were scattered I am sure due to all the kids swimming (yes I did say swimming)in October and in the ClintonNot my Kid................


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Fish the Clinton from November through to Spring. Fish will be coming up during that whole time. My friend Todd does well on the steelhead all winter, but only during the warmest times of the day. Fish the deep water and any holes that are spring fed. These spring fed holes have warmer ground water seeping into them...makes a difference some days. Spring holes are often found where you have high ground next to the river. Another sign is to look for rust or iron sediment on the river bottom, it will sometimes move because the ground water is entering at that point and the rust comes to the streambed with this water.

Hope this was helpful,

P.C. Tweek


----------



## fasterfish (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't bother fishing the Clinton. To many people and not enough fish. Specially around Yates. Plus it is an old chemical dumpne_eye:.


----------

